# Another Strela Restored



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Picked up this Poljot-branded Strela from eBay (seller's pic):










The price wasn't bad ($150USD), but considering the poor photo and the mysterious condition, I was taking a small gamble.

When the watch arrived, it looked slightly less blurry than the photo. The dial looked very yellowed, the case and crystal bezel were very scratched and worn. The crown was largely brassed-through all around.

Internally, the balance staff was sheared and the movement was covered in gunk. It could neither be wound nor even the hands moved via the keyless works.

The crystal was dingy, yellowed, and extremely scratched, but once removed I was pleased to find the dial was still white/silver and the hands were in good condition.

After servicing/repairing the movement, and a spare case/crown/crystal/bezel, she's a good daily wearer:










-k


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

"a small gamble" bloody hell, it was a huge one, but well worth it. Very nice restoration.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Cracking job kinaed , well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cracker mate


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Cracking job kinaed , well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a spare case, bezel, and balance staff from other project watches. The crown is from a '56 Pobeda.

-k


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

That was a hell of a gamble, I'm glad it turned out well for you, I'd certainly be happy to wear it now.

New lume?


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> That was a hell of a gamble, I'm glad it turned out well for you, I'd certainly be happy to wear it now.
> 
> New lume?


No, the lume's original.

Still has some life in it yet, although not very bright or lasts for any useful period.

-k


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bl88dy hellfire, that's a cracker, doesn't even look like the same watch!









Absoluteelee superb job - when can I send you one of mine for a re-furb? Seriously though, how many man hours would you reckon you involved yourself in there? A job worth doing when you see the results and done well!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent job mate, they are nice those Strelas, the hands in particular do it for me. Ive always admired the really green lume too.

it's great when a gamble like that pays off I even wrote an article about it as for me i think it is one of the major attractions of buying on the bay.

cheers

Andy


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

mel said:


> Bl88dy hellfire, that's a cracker, doesn't even look like the same watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked on it for a couple weekends.

-k


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree that was one hell of a gamble but it does seem to have been well worth it









Must have seemed a long wait for the watch to arrive


----------

